# Appx app



## RJ Prince (Aug 12, 2018)

I need Uc browser appx or bundle file. Can't find it in Store.


----------



## djtonka (Aug 14, 2018)

Try in supermarket


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 14, 2018)

Poland?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 15, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Try in supermarket

Click to collapse




Do you know anything other than spamming or trolling in discussions?


----------



## maruf8 (Aug 20, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Try in supermarket

Click to collapse



Are you joking??


----------



## Kurajmo (Aug 24, 2018)

maruf8 said:


> Are you joking??

Click to collapse



It's a troll from Polish Windowsmania site. Don't feed him


----------



## maruf8 (Aug 24, 2018)

Kurajmo said:


> It's a troll from Polish Windowsmania site. Don't feed him

Click to collapse



Oh ?


----------



## fadilfadz (Aug 26, 2018)

Uc browser v3.5.0.140 
Link: https://mega.nz/#!Fz5hUaKY!KPyPUCh0cVns2O96K4DwUHGpwrW5fCQSZjcW2vIxB44

Uc browser v4.2.1.2
Link: https://mega.nz/#!pm5VzbQC!ZdQhg2FaZZot56IFyZXUCD23DBlbNLA2TgAr85Spz9E


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 8, 2018)

MS system .appx and .appxbundle aps from Store encrypted…??


----------



## Habaticallie (Sep 19, 2018)

How do I install it?

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




fadilfadz said:


> Uc browser v3.5.0.140
> Link: https://mega.nz/#!Fz5hUaKY!KPyPUCh0cVns2O96K4DwUHGpwrW5fCQSZjcW2vIxB44
> 
> Uc browser v4.2.1.2
> Link: https://mega.nz/#!pm5VzbQC!ZdQhg2FaZZot56IFyZXUCD23DBlbNLA2TgAr85Spz9E

Click to collapse



How do i get it installed successfully? Phones is Lumia 535 dual SIM, version 1709.


----------



## venus94 (Nov 25, 2018)

Habaticallie said:


> How do I install it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use file explorer


----------

